# Back From Disney Cruise



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone!
Well we made it back from our Disney Cruise. Thanks everyone for their great information!! 
One word: WONDERFUL! 
We sailed out of Port Canavaral on a Sunday. Monday: Stopped at Nassau (we did an excursion of Atlantis on Paradise Island), then did some shopping at the Straw Market in Nassau. Tuesday: Private Beach - Castaway Key. Stayed all day on the beach of the bright blue ocean. Daughter got her hair braided. (That's the thing "IN" thing to do). Wednesday: At Sea all day. Thursday: back to Port to head home. The ship itself is great. Lots of things for the kids to do. They have different age-level clubs for the kids to be in. You register your kids then they give you a pager to let you know when your kids are ready to be picked up. I was skeptical at first on this......I'm really protective of my daughter, but their security is top-notch. The food was outstanding. You can find food any hour of the day somewhere on the ship. Icecream Bar, Hot Dogs, Hamburgers, Pizza always available. Then there are buffets and fine dining too.
Evening meal we always did fine dining. Our daughter loved it. Waiter made it special for her too. She ate things for him, she wouldn't dare try for me. ha! 
Entertainment every night in the Walt Disney Theater. All live productions of a Disney Movie. The day "Herbie" showed in regular theaters, we got to see it on the boat. It was so cool. There are alot of "18 & over" things to do on the boat as well. The pools are divided by ages groups. The beaches are divided by "Family", "Teenagers" and "Adults Only". They have the kids clubs on the beach too. They bring in a BBQ Buffet for the beach lunch. (Hamburgers, Chicken, RIBS". Are you hungry yet?








After Port Canavaral - bus transportation took us back to the airport, we rented a car and stayed in Orlando a few extra days. DH had a convention there. We didn't do anything special there. Friday was the best day. My daughter and I were so exhausted......DH went to conference.....we stayed in our P.J.'s all day and watched movies. We got up in time for supper. You ask my daughter her favorite time in Orlando, and that is what she says. We have never done that before. Saturday we did some shopping and back home on Sunday. 
It was a great vacation. Two hours after being home, I got back online and looked up to see how much a 7 day cruise would be. It will take a little more savings to get that one. Oh, almost forgot........we did pay extra to get a room with a balcony. Well worth it! It was nice getting up in the morning and sitting out there in your p.j. s while sailing the ocean








Again, thanks for all great information you guys gave me. You did GOOD!









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Golden Mom
Glad to hear you had a wonderful time.
I take it you were on the Wonder
We love Disney cruises.
Our first one 3 day land and 4 day sea
Our second one we had our family reunion last Dec 28th- Jan 4th
And already have our 3rd one booked for next June 10th
Kids do their own things and grown-ups do theirs.
I like being catered to that is great.
Did you have animals made out of towels on your bed at night








The only problem I had was at some of the show dark+ rocking= sleep









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad you had a great time. we have never done a Disney Cruise but have been on 6 or 7 Carival cruises. We took the kids (girl 14, boy 5) on a 5 day cruise in December and had a great time. Stopped in Key West and Nassua, the one thing my son wanted to do was go snorkling and we did it. The look on his face when he got to see how clear the water is and the fish that were swimming all around us was worth the price of the tickets alone, and to see my daughter all dressed up for dinner was unbelivable...she is turning into such a young lady.

I am thinking maybe a camping/cruise vacation one year. Spend a few days camping in Florida, jump on a cruise ship for a 3 or 4 day cruise and a few days of camping on the way home......maybe make it a rally with other Outbackers!!!!!!









Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I went on a cruise once, it lasted 6 years and I even got paid to go!!!

Uncle Sam's Canoe Club, didn't have any rooms with balcony's but the suites were big enough for 72 guys!

Well I make fun of it but if I had not been in the Navy I would not have met my DW in Barbados. It was a great thing to do when I was young but now I just can't see getting on a ship. I know the cruise ships are more then just a ship now but I just can't get the recruiting slogan from the 70's.

Join the Navy and see the world!! 

They just did not happen to mention that 2/3 of the world is covered with water and that was the main part you were going to see and once you have seen your first 100 sun sets and sun rises at sea you have seen enough.

I think that is one of the many reasons I like camping so much, every place has a different feel to it.

Anyway I will stop moaning about it now and it was good to hear you had a good time.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you had fun cruising! Sounds like you are HOOKED! Welcome to the club!

We've cruised Royal Caribbean twice, Princess...soon to be twice. So far...24 days at sea. (two 7 day, one 10 day) Our next one is 15 days round trip to Hawaii, and then back to the Caribbean for another 7 day in early 2007.

Balconies are well worth the cash. We've hit the Western Caribbean twice, and the Eastern/Southern once. Very cool.

Here is me feeding sharks in Curacao! You have to be REAL careful with your fingers! Ahhhh the memories.

Shark Feed!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay...

That's it...

I'm JEALOUS!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Glad you had fun!!

But as for me, give me land over air and sea anytime. I would much rather drive to my destination than boat or plane it. I know that I am missing some things, but for me, the beach is all I need! I have considered the cruise thing before, but when I ask myself which I would rather do, cruise or a trip to the beach, the beach always wins out!

It does sound beautiful as you described it!! Particularly all that food!!!

Jason


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

But Jason there is nothing like a Disney Cruise








Always being waited on and pampered
Not having to think about anything but R&R.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don, maybe he gets that when he goes camping


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, we had the animal towels. Our daughter was always so excited to get back to our room to see what would be waiting for her. The first night was Father's Day, so they did a shirt with a tie. On the animal nights, they used my sunglasses on them. They were so cool.

I like being pampered too, of having everyone wait on you. The only thing I didn't like was having to pack. It is so much easier packing the camper. We didn't know there was a weight limit on luggage. We bought new luggage before this trip, so on the big one, we just stuffed it. Needless to say we ended up paying an extra $25.00. This is on the airplane. Then coming home, we thought we had evened out the weight better, but we were 20 lbs. overweight. They wanted to charge us $80. So we took out the dirty clothes laundry bag and stuck its own tag on it. Figured if anyone wanted our dirty laundry, they could have it. So it weighed exactly 20 lbs. and we were safe. (BTW, no one wanted it).









As I said earlier, we would love to take another Disney Cruise, but DH would like to take an Alaskian Cruise. Both are about the same price for a 7 day. So we'll have to do some major saving within the next couples years for it. But it's nice to dream.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...
Most airlines have a 50# limit these days. Cruise lines don't care if you have a trunk!

We've always been under the weight limit. I have watched others doing "the shuffle" though!

Happy cruising!


----------

